# Custard is 16 years old!!



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Please join me in - perhaps raise a glass, light a candle, send a prayer, shout "Happy Birthday Custard", what ever you'd like - in joyfully celebrating my golden retriever Custard's 16 years old birthday!!!!

I have had him since he was just a few weeks old. He is a puppy mill rescue who was so ill riddled with worms and infections we worried if he'd make it. Now here he is 16 years old and I am SO thankful for every moment we share. 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CUSTARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!
Thanks for being my best friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love
Sarah


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

That is fantastic! Happy Birthday ole' boy! Keep those birthday's comin'....


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, that is amazing!!!Happy birthday!!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

FANTASTIC!!!! Happy Birthday sweet Custard! arty:arty::banana::banana: You have been truly blessed to have shared your life for 16 years with this wonderful dog.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow!!!!! Happy 16th Birthday Custard.....what a handsome boy!!!!


----------



## lmwsport7 (Feb 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday Custard! You are sooo lucky to have that cute little best friend for so many years! Here's to many more!


----------



## Duke's Mommy (Jan 14, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CUSTARD!!!! arty:arty::You_Rock_

What a beautiful boy!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Custard !!!!! Wow 16 !!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Custard*

Custard

Have a very Happy Birthday, you beautiful boy!!

Just love your beautiful face-it's clear your Mom is head over heels in love with you. Can't blame her!!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

16?! Wow - that is fantastic! 
A very happy birthday to you, Custard. And may you have many more!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

FANTASTIC!!!!! This brings tears of joy to my eyes. Custard.... you are SO very special. I wish you a day filled with all your favorite things. Bless your heart... you are what we all wish for. Happy happy 16th birthday.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Custard!!!!
May you get lots of spoiling today and lots of goodies. Such a gorgeous boy and your Mom is so lucky to get to have you so long. May she have you many more years. I will cheer you with a tennis ball romp with my boys and then cookies all around.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

WOW!!!! 16 years Young!!!!
Have a very Happy Birthday Custard 
Hope Mom has some extra special treats for you today!!!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Happy, HAPPY Birthday, Custard! You deserve a wonderful day!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending Custard a big Happy 16th Birthday shout out and a big hug.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

*Happy Birthday Custard!!!*

*Simply amazing*. *Congrats on reaching your 16th B-day boy!*​ 
arty2::dblthumb2:yipee::woot2::You_Rock_ :woot2::yipee::dblthumb2arty2:​


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - Custard you are very special, happy 16th birthday. And you look marvelous


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Happy Birtday, Custard - Don't forget to enjoy the extra treats you will get today!!!

What will you get? Steak? Tuna? Ice cream? Cookies?

All the best to you! Happy BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

arty::You_Rock_A very hapy birthday to you Custard! Have a great Golden Day!
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

16 is an amazing age!.
Congrats and Happy B-Day,Custard!.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Happy birthday Custard!

That's a fine looking 16 Y/O there 



RedWoofs said:


> Please join me in - perhaps raise a glass, light a candle, send a prayer, shout "Happy Birthday Custard", what ever you'd like - in joyfully celebrating my golden retriever Custard's 16 years old birthday!!!!
> 
> I have had him since he was just a few weeks old. He is a puppy mill rescue who was so ill riddled with worms and infections we worried if he'd make it. Now here he is 16 years old and I am SO thankful for every moment we share.
> 
> ...


----------



## GoldenTrio (Jan 11, 2010)

Happy special 16th birthday Custard!!! Love those white faces.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday !!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Happy Birthday you dapper looking gentleman! We all want to know your secret.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh Custard The Great! Thank you for the hope & inspiration.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Woohooo! Happy birthday Custard! You've brought so many years of joy and probably a bit of mischief to your mom and she's so grateful for them too. I wish you even more happy years ahead.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

:smooch:Happy Birthday Custard, hope you got extra hugs for your birthday


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh thank you everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love that I can share this joyful milestone!
Custard enjoyed the newly mown lawn and warm sunshine on his fur this morning. Breakfast was a bottomless bowl of Merrick Brots N Tots, and now he is currently napping with his squeaky pheasant before afternoon treats.
No one told him being 16 years old means not to act puppylike! He may have trouble getting up, that rear wheel drive just isn't what it used to be, but his perky forward ears and happy, smiling pheasant toss melts me.
I feel so blessed!


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Oh Custard The Great! Thank you for the hope & inspiration.


Custard the Great thanks you and hopes all white faces follow in his pawprints 

Play on!


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

What a beautiful boy! Please do tell us his secret to aging beautifully. Happy Birthday Custard! He is an inspiration.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

arty:arty2::banana::kiss: Happy Birthday Sweet Boy !!!! Maybe you should be Erin's boyfriend ??? She like younger men !! Hope you day is SUPER WONDERFUL, just like you !!!:smooch:


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Happy sweet 16th birthday, Custard! I want to kiss your sugar face, you're so handsome.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

WOW 16 
what a gorgeous boy you are Custard 
Happy Birthday and Ruby sends a big kiss


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Bravo to you RedWoofs for best friend for Custard. Happy Birthday Custard!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CUSTARD! Enjoy your day!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

WOW!!!! Happy Birthday, Custard!!!!! You look as sweet as your name!!!:smooch:


----------



## merryh (Dec 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Custard! I am amazed... that's got to be a record! Mommy is doing something right for you, boy! Enjoy all the attention! Lots of kissses!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday dear Custard, Happy Birthday to YOU!!!
Wow, 16!!!!! So happy for you!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That is great, you are lucky, HAPPY B- DAY CUSTARD, YOU DESERVE ANYTHING YOU WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAT CUSTARD!!!!!!!!!!*
I will definitely raise a glass, light candle and say a prayer for you, you are just incredible..........


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow!!! Happy 16th Birthday Custard! You finally get to drive now! :


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy 16th Birthday Custard!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Happiest of Birthdays to Custard! What a good boy!! Hope he gets lots of treats and pets today (and every day - what a celebration!!)!!


----------



## msteeny28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday Custard, may there be many more..


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Happy Sweet 16 Custard!!!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Custard, you handsome guy you!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

A Big Happy Birthday Custardarty2:arty::greenboun:woot2:

Now that you can get your drivers license do not give your mama grief like I did mine when I was your age!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow - that face and those feet.:heartbeat

Happy birthday Custard.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you for sharing! We need more stories like this!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow happy birthday! =D


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Happy 16th birthday custard!!! What a celebration!!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

That is amazing!!! Happy Birthday, Custard!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow! That's terrific, what a great looking guy too!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

HAPPY 16th BIRTHDAY CUSTARD!!!


----------



## Jason.Grosso (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats to Custard, Happy Birthday! I can only hope my baby girl Harley lives to the ripe old age of 16!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

OMG! He looks just like my Maggie. I love his gray face.

Happy Birthday Custardarty:


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Willow52 said:


> OMG! He looks just like my Maggie. I love his gray face.
> 
> Happy Birthday Custardarty:


Willow52: Custard's significant other was named Maggie. Actually he's been quite the ladies man despite being fixed, he's had three lady friends in his life: Treacle, Maggie, and Katie. All girls lived to age 15 but were already older women when they entered his life!

Sarah


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That is just fantastic! Happy birthday handsome boy!


----------



## julinem (Sep 4, 2009)

SWEET 16!!!! Custard you are one wonderful Golden. 
So what does your mommy feed you....! I am serious...we could learn a little about longevity if you are willing to share some secrets.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Custard*

Happy 16th Birthday, Custard!!

You are a hunk!!

*Mom: What do you feed Custard???*


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

wow, what a beautiful old face - so what's Mr. Custard's secret to longevity? He's gorgeous. My hat's off to him


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Happy birthday you wonderful dog!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a celebration!!!!!! happy birthday beautiful Custard, a epic milestone!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 16th Birthday Custard! Congratulations to you mom on a job very well done providing this puppy mill rescue with lots of love and wonderful care throughout his years. 

I hope his 16th Birthday was a very very special day for him and you also.


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

julinem said:


> SWEET 16!!!! Custard you are one wonderful Golden.
> So what does your mommy feed you....! I am serious...we could learn a little about longevity if you are willing to share some secrets.


Honestly? Ok then!

Growing up he had only dry food and treats. 
He'd happily eat anyting, edible or not!
At roughly 13ish he started to get some wet because his GR lady friend Katie, aged 15, could only handle wet. It was a huge treat for him. 
He eats Orajen dry dog food for seniors. I keep a full bowl down at all times. He gets 2, sometimes 3, cans of Merrick wet dog food with a smidge of Orajen mixed in to it. His treats are Natural Choice buscuits for seniors, they have glucosamine and condroitin. I should add that poor cutard was afflicted with poor hips genetically, so he's had glucosamine and condroitin his whole life. He's a perpetual puppy so it has definitely worked! This past year as his muscles have atrophied a bit he's had to go on Rymadyl once a day.
His toys of choice have always been booda bones and lambswool gingerbread men who's stuffing he could pull out and decorate the house with like snow.

I am indeed a firm believer in the glucosamine and condroitin.
All 5 GRs i've been blessed to share my life with have been 13-15 when they passed. the Drs Foster and Smith Joint Care 3 Premium with fatty acids and MSM has been so helpful and effective for my dogs.

Hope that helps!
Sarah


----------



## julinem (Sep 4, 2009)

RedWoofs said:


> Honestly? Ok then!
> 
> Growing up he had only dry food and treats.
> He'd happily eat anyting, edible or not!
> ...


Helps me! I am grateful for the info. Experience is everything...I just moved my kids from Innova to Orijen large puppy formula. They love it and I made the move for a couple of reasons: a) the glucosamine and condroitin--little McKenzie just had elbow surgery, and b) the P&G recent purchase of Nutra/Innova. Is the Dr. Foster and Smith Joint Care 3 Premium with Acids and MSM a supplement?


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Happy 16TH Birthday Custard and cheers to many more!!
What a great tribute you wrote to your handsome boy ... 
I bet he is quite the distinguished gentleman ... and I hope all those youngsters out there give him lots of respect!!


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

julinem said:


> Helps me! I am grateful for the info. Experience is everything...I just moved my kids from Innova to Orijen large puppy formula. They love it and I made the move for a couple of reasons: a) the glucosamine and condroitin--little McKenzie just had elbow surgery, and b) the P&G recent purchase of Nutra/Innova. Is the Dr. Foster and Smith Joint Care 3 Premium with Acids and MSM a supplement?


I am so happy to have helped!!!! 
Hope your little McKenzie is doing well!

Yes, the Dr Foster and Smith item is a supplement. It is a liver flavored pill that all but one of my dogs have treated like it was a lovely snack. The picky eater (katie!) got hers wrapped in ham. 25-50 lbs dogs get 2 tabs a day, divided between morning and evening. 50-100 lbs is 3 tabs. over 100 lbs (Custard and Treacle) is 4 tabs divided between AM and PM. 

here is the link to Joint Care 3: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=19868

It also comes in "lesser" formulations for dogs with less needs. They are the number 2 and number 1 formulations.

Sarah


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Custard, and many more. You look very handsome. xoxoxoxo


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

AWWW, what a sweetheart. Happy birthday (and many more)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Custard*

Have a very Happy Birthday, Custard!!

*You look marvelous* and you have a wonderful and loving Mommy!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

16 Candles!!! Wow!! Happy Sweet 16 dear Custard! 
So, did Mom and Dad give you the keys to the car? 

Congratulations on your longevity dear sweet Custard! You are an inspiration!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm almost a week late but this handsome boy deserves to celebrate all year long....16 years old, that's wonderful!!!


----------



## Kevin's Goldens (May 22, 2008)

I love these updates. Happy Day to Custard!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Happy, Happy, Birthday, Custer*

Have a very Happy Birthday year, Custer!!!


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Happy Sweet 16th Custard!! You are one handsome fella


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

RedWoofs said:


> Please join me in - perhaps raise a glass, light a candle, send a prayer, shout "Happy Birthday Custard", what ever you'd like - in joyfully celebrating my golden retriever Custard's 16 years old birthday!!!!
> 
> I have had him since he was just a few weeks old. He is a puppy mill rescue who was so ill riddled with worms and infections we worried if he'd make it. Now here he is 16 years old and I am SO thankful for every moment we share.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday Custard!!!!!!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm a few days late but couldn't pass up wishing that sweet old Custard a happy belated birthday! There has been far too much sadness on the forum over the past few weeks, losing many brave goldens far too young, so I'm very thankful that you posted this to bring everyone a little bit of hope and put a smile on our faces.  Keep going strong, Custard!!


----------



## JessiBessi93 (Jun 11, 2010)

it's a little late but..

Happy Belated Birthday beautiful boy!! arty:


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

A very HAPPY BIRTHDAY Custard hope you have a good day and get very spoiled.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Wishing Custard a belated but very Happy Birthday. Sixteen years old...Wow, you are certainly one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

*!*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY and congratulations! WOW! That's awesome - you're very lucky!


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

It doesn't matter if the wishes are belated, they are heartfelt and that is what matters!!!! Thank you all for all the wonderful comments and wishes!! I am honoured that you are all sharing in our joy!
Sarah


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am SO jealous... 

Happy Birthday Custard! I hope you have many more to come. 

Ann


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*RedWoofs*

RedWoofs:

Custard is a very lucky boy to have you and vice versa!!


----------



## twogoldenboys (Mar 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Custard!!! 16 years deserves extra Birthday liver cookies!!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Wow, have a very Happy birthday Custard!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Happy Birthday*

Custard, have a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY MONTH-you deserve it-
Wow-16 years old!!!!


----------



## AllShookUp (May 7, 2010)

RedWoofs said:


> Please join me in - perhaps raise a glass, light a candle, send a prayer, shout "Happy Birthday Custard", what ever you'd like - in joyfully celebrating my golden retriever Custard's 16 years old birthday!!!!
> 
> I have had him since he was just a few weeks old. He is a puppy mill rescue who was so ill riddled with worms and infections we worried if he'd make it. Now here he is 16 years old and I am SO thankful for every moment we share.
> 
> ...


Custard Happy Belated Birthday you handsome boy. You sure are a special boy!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You are so very blessed to have your baby healthy and happy now for 16 wonderful years! Amazing!!!
Hope Custard is doing well!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

LOVE that picture in your signature of Custard with his birthday hat on - Adorable!!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday Custard :--big_grin:....16 years wow, wow, wow arty:.....U go Custard....here's to more great days, walks in the park, and hugs kisses from your family!!!!! So nice to hear about golden olden days!!!!:


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

WoW!! Good for him! HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Custard! You're gorgeous!


----------



## Kevin's Goldens (May 22, 2008)

This is AWESOME! Happy Birthday,Custard. Prayers to you!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sorry I didn't see this in time to wish him a Happy Birthday on his birthday. I hope he had a great day and has been enjoying a great summer. 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CUSTARD!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

wow - I am SO late to this thread, but I wanted to say:

A) Happy Birthday!

B) I LOVE the name Custard for a Golden

C) What is your secret of longevity??? Would that we can all keep our dear doggies happy and healthy for 16+ years!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Wishing Custard happy days and healthy years to come. You go sweet boy!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Custard*

*Custard

What an AMAZING DOG you are-Happy SWEET 16!!!!!*


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Sweet Girl said:


> wow - I am SO late to this thread, but I wanted to say:
> 
> A) Happy Birthday!
> 
> ...


 
Thank you!!!!  Custard is doing well and loving to have the posts read out loud to him! 

Personally, I think that making sure they continue to get up and move about little and often is important. I've had 5 GRs 15+ and just making sure that the muscles don't atrophy seems important to me. Custard has the heart and spirit of a perpetual puppy, but even he knows he's slowing down. When we go outside to play soccar in the back yard, he doesn't try to chase every move, he trots about and he lays like a sphinx watching us. Also, letting them get rest is important. Custard rests more now. 

May all of us enjoy many years with our doggies!
Sarah


----------

